
DIY Remote Presence? - basicallydan
Hey there<p>I&#x27;m currently working in a distributed team. 1-3 (out of 4) of us are in the office at any one team, and 1-3 of us are working remotely, on any given day.<p>I&#x27;d like to put a camera at the end of the desk in the office so that anybody working remotely can get a quick view of who is in and at their desks, and just generally know that there&#x27;s some life on the other side of Slack.<p>What I&#x27;m looking for is some examples of ways other teams have done this, ideally fairly cheaply and DIY. Did you use an iPad? Netbook? Mac mini? Raspberry Pi?<p>Thanks!
======
vitovito
[http://danielodio.com/project-stargate-always-on-skype-
video...](http://danielodio.com/project-stargate-always-on-skype-video-
connection-for-remote-offices) is the first popular article I can recall about
this.

[http://danielodio.com/remote-always-on-connecting-our-
office...](http://danielodio.com/remote-always-on-connecting-our-offices-with-
sqwiggle) is a followup that mentions that the always-on connections would
have problems.

Perch is a startup that's mentioned a lot in the comments, and I trialled it
and it was pretty nice, but it just shut down last month:
[https://perch.co/blog/goodbye-perch/](https://perch.co/blog/goodbye-perch/)

If you have a couple of Macs to spare,
[https://papercutsoftware.github.io/teleportme/](https://papercutsoftware.github.io/teleportme/)
looks interesting, but I haven't tried it myself.

~~~
basicallydan
Super helpful. Thanks @vitovito

------
nanospeck
I havr made one for less than 100$. Please check my blog for details.

------
nanospeck
I've made one for less than 100$. Vist my blog for details.

------
kodfodrasz
Skype?

~~~
basicallydan
Skype could do for the software, but I'm currently more interested in the
hardware element. Thanks for the suggestion though :)

